# Simple portfolio site



## bryanbuchanan (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's a simple site I helped a friend build, check it out!

Cameron Rad | Photography

Any feedback is welcome, both on the website and the platform it's built with (22Slides - Easy Online Portfolios)


----------

